# Kick a Man when he is down.....



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Well i barely got to my feet from a SilverFox beat down when i get a boot to the face......From SilverFox again.....

Man he Hits hard!!!!! Maybe i can see these better when the swelling goes down...

Thanks Shawn...you're the best:tu

What's the un-marked smoke?


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

He bring new meaning to sly like a fox don't he. Great hit yet again Fox. Keep up the good work on a well deserving BOTL:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

wow... asks the question "does silverfox smoke any of his cigars or does he ship them all off?"


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

again? You committed suicide when starting the newbie brigade Russ, but we will march on in your name.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Told ya so! Told ya so!

The Fox is a nasty bastage when you tick him off!

I hope it's over for your sake. But knowing The Fox as I know The Fox.....
*:r:mn:r:mn:r:mn:r:mn:r

Shawn you are one of the best, end of story.

Al


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

wow, very nice hit


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

SMOKING!


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

wow!!! 
Very impressive. thats the biggest newbie smack i have seen. :tu


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

Now *THAT* is a hit. :tu

Coming from Shawn, we shouldn't be surprised that he goes for the jugular...

Enjoy the cigars...:ss


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

He's sneaky......Like a......you know where I'm goin with this :tu


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

Just...Damn


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

You got your Ash handed to you!!!:ss

Nice hit!!!:tu


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Russ things are looking good at your house I see.

The unbanded one is a CFO #7 Torp

I hope you get time to enjoy all those sticks amigo the Monte is an '06 so be sure to smoke it before it gets stale. If you like fresh cc the ERDM is a good fresh stick.

I promise this is almost the last package..........the next one has a little something for you to share with your uncle that sold you down the river.:ss you can decide which one he gets.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Kerpow! That's awesome Fox! Way to beat the newbs leader down! ha ha ha! :chk


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow! Great Bomb. Enjoy Russ.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> Russ things are looking good at your house I see.
> 
> The unbanded one is a CFO #7 Torp
> 
> ...


Hey Russ, did I say I told ya so?  :r:r:r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

You are a walking target for The FOX Russ. Soooooooooo nice!! 

Who's your uncle? :r :r


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

You got served!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Great hit Shawn !!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

silverfox67 said:


> Russ things are looking good at your house I see.
> 
> The unbanded one is a CFO #7 Torp
> 
> ...


Well done grasshopper!!! but I don't think it;s quite over just yet:bn


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Shawn at it again, this time w/the missing smokes :ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

classic I told you so. :r:r:r:r


----------



## tjblades (Apr 21, 2008)

Super return Hit! You deserve it Russ!!!:tu


----------

